# Outpass problems



## southafrica

GOOD DAY ALL

i recently lost my passport and went to the police station....who then sent me to another police staion which didnt help. I needed a new emergency passport as i have issues back home and got it from the south african embassy

the problem starts at the airport. i checked in got my boarding pass but when i got to passport control they said i could nit fly because i need an outpass.


pls someone tell me exactly what it is and how i go about getting one


----------



## busybee2

u need to go back to immigration as you need the entry stamp in order to get an exit stamp.


----------



## southafrica

Well what exactly do I Need to give them and what documents...also how long does it take...if u have any idea.....I spent two hours arguing at the airport last night


----------



## BedouGirl

The exact same thing happened to a friend of mine in Doha. It took a few visits to this office to sort it but I remember them saying they had to go somewhere in the vicinity of the airport but in another building and that there was only one person who was able to help, possibly the Head of immigration? If I remember correctly - they had to have a ticket to show and pay an overstay fine, but the former was a bit of a problem because it was a bit hit and miss for this person being in the office. Sorry if this is a bit vague but it was a few years ago and, unfortunately, this particular person has long left the area and has been diagnosed with an illness and I am unable to contact them. Good luck.


----------



## southafrica

All they kept on telling me at the airport is that I need to go to immigration office in the city and get an outpass....and to top it off immigration only.opens on Tuesday....just my luck


----------



## BedouGirl

That's right, that's what my friend had to do. I remember they had their bag with them and having to go a couple of times because the person wasn't there and the overstay fine had to be sorted. There was a bit of to-ing and fro-ing but it did get sorted and they did get out. They also experienced the same as you - being allowed to check-in and then finding they couldn't leave. It would be good if you could actually post what you have to do after you leave to help others. Good luck and safe travels when you are able to leave.


----------



## busybee2

southafrica said:


> All they kept on telling me at the airport is that I need to go to immigration office in the city and get an outpass....and to top it off immigration only.opens on Tuesday....just my luck


immigration is open all the time.


----------



## busybee2

southafrica said:


> Well what exactly do I Need to give them and what documents...also how long does it take...if u have any idea.....I spent two hours arguing at the airport last night


you cant argue with them here, you have to be polite and diplomatic etc. arguing will get you nowhere fast.


----------



## southafrica

Where is immigration open.all.the time....I mean they sent me to immigration office in the city which is closed for four days....but if u know one that's open pls do.tell


----------



## rsinner

you probably mean the GDRFA office in Al Saada street. They have extended holidays till 2nd Dec


----------



## southafrica

So will they be open on tuesday....and do u know exactly what I need to get this outpass so i Can get back home.....


----------



## busybee2

immigration are normally open all the time, but its bank holidays here so they will be closed thursday to monday, and so they will be open on tuesday, not that they are only open on a tuesday.... its national day here dont ya know.


----------



## rsinner

I am not very hopeful that they would know the answer, but maybe these guys could help https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor...ue&_pageLabel=P3200866981351075680917&lang=en

They have a 24/7 help desk. But since your case is not run of the mill, they may or may not know the answer. I would think that you would need your temporary passport, and any other official document you may have (e.g. emirates ID, copy of your residence visa etc.). The office can get quite busy so be there early.


----------



## busybee2

if you are british passport they will not give you an emergency passport unless someone has died etc... you will just have to wait until tuesday for immigration to open in town.... originally i thought that you were told that they only work on a tuesday.... they will be there tomorrow as this weekend has been a bank holiday and they are closed down for that.... i would have thought that the immigration office at the airport would have been open and able to help but if they have directed you to 19th st in town you will have to wait for them... get there early i see them queuing from 7am onwards to get in....!


----------



## busybee2

rsinner said:


> I am not very hopeful that they would know the answer, but maybe these guys could help https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor...ue&_pageLabel=P3200866981351075680917&lang=en
> 
> They have a 24/7 help desk. But since your case is not run of the mill, they may or may not know the answer. I would think that you would need your temporary passport, and any other official document you may have (e.g. emirates ID, copy of your residence visa etc.). The office can get quite busy so be there early.


hmmmm think its an sa passport which take an age in the first place to get the proper one.


----------



## busybee2

southafrica said:


> Where is immigration open.all.the time....I mean they sent me to immigration office in the city which is closed for four days....but if u know one that's open pls do.tell


immigration is open all the time its only closed this weekend because of uae national day which is a big holiday here.


----------



## rsinner

busybee - not sure if you noticed but he already has an emergency passport. He just needs an out pass from the appropriate authorities (GDRFA)


----------



## southafrica

Do u perhaps know the procedure I have to follow and what documents I need and how long it will take....my flight is on wednsday


----------



## rsinner

southafrica said:


> Do u perhaps know the procedure I have to follow and what documents I need and how long it will take....my flight is on wednsday


See my reply above



rsinner said:


> I am not very hopeful that they would know the answer, but maybe these guys could help https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor...ue&_pageLabel=P3200866981351075680917&lang=en
> 
> They have a 24/7 help desk. But since your case is not run of the mill, they may or may not know the answer. *I would think that you would need your temporary passport, and any other official document you may have (e.g. emirates ID, copy of your residence visa etc.). The office can get quite busy so be there early.*


----------



## southafrica

I have an emergency south african travel certificate.... Valid for two weeks...I have copy of original Passport And visa and emirates drivers licence....I hope thats Enough.....do u know if the Issue it immediately


----------



## busybee2

southafrica said:


> I have an emergency south african travel certificate.... Valid for two weeks...I have copy of original Passport And visa and emirates drivers licence....I hope thats Enough.....do u know if the Issue it immediately


take everything there are typing offices there, you can get photocopies there etc... but would take it all.... as they will always ask for something you dont have if you leave it at home. go for 7am and queue up to get it sorted quicker as the longer you leave it in the day the longer the queue


----------

